# Fish tank for a bearded dragon



## Chalmrah (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a fish tank ad I was wondering whether it would be good to put a bearded dragon into it (after its been drained, cleaned and set up.)

Should I use it to house a beardie or should I sell it and buy a vivarium instead? I am financally constrained as to what I can do so a conversion would be preferable to a complete switch.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can use them, americans seem to use them without any issue.
Usually the problem is with heating a glass tank but you can try lining it with 3mm ply wood so it's only got a glass front. Then just make a lid with ventilation.

How big is the fish tank?


----------



## Chalmrah (Dec 3, 2009)

3' 6" wide by 18" long by 2' high

Wood is not a problem. I have much wood and i live near 2 timber yards.

The current lid is not suited to hold the MVB or take out the beardie.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Chalmrah said:


> I have a fish tank ad I was wondering whether it would be good to put a bearded dragon into it (after its been drained, cleaned and set up.)
> 
> Should I use it to house a beardie or should I sell it and buy a vivarium instead? I am financally constrained as to what I can do so a conversion would be preferable to a complete switch.


I use fisk tanks for some of my younger dragon, they are tiled out and fitted with wood up one end to the screw the basking light on.

This ok for younger dragons but most fully grown adult dragons would like more room.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

when i got my beardie i was told not to use a fish tank because firstly the glass wouldnt be able to sustain the heat and that when you lean in to get the beardie your hand simulates a predator coming from above (bird of prey). but this is just what i was told. i know americans use them ok. hope this helps: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Chalmrah said:


> 3' 6" wide by 18" long by 2' high
> 
> Wood is not a problem. I have much wood and i live near 2 timber yards.
> 
> The current lid is not suited to hold the MVB or take out the beardie.


to be honest i wouldn't risk an MVB in a viv that size. You can't run an MVB on a thermostat so there's a big risk of over heating in a small viv


----------



## jayd (Mar 2, 2010)

I have my water dragons in a large fish tank at the moment and the temperature is so hard to keep consistent..

I have a new vivarium that is being finished as we speak and i can say I wont be using the tank again!!


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i think you should get rid of the fish tank and buy a nice vivarium from me:2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

unfortunately aquariums don't really make anything second hand. why not build yourself one. i made one outta mdf, and in all fairness for a four foot viv. it hasn't cost all that much to build.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i would get shot of the tank and get a viv, mdf is ok aslong as u dont get it wet, so misting them may be a prob.
i used MDF when i made my rub stack but there isnt any water thats gunna get near that as its all in rubs + it splits easy so that could course probs aswell so u may wanna think about that.
sell the tank and use what u get for it to buy wood (get somthing like *melamine* faced chipboard - same stuff as kitchen/bedroom furniture is made from)

there are alot of threads on here that would help u to make ur own.

Gd luck :2thumb:


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

i personally would go with a viv


----------

